# Can I keep Corys?



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon tank, it's been cycled and everything. In it currently are 2 Mollies who are healthy and doing great.
I plan on getting 1 more molly, and 1 Gourami within the next month. However recently I've become completely in love with corys! 

Now my questions are, can I still fit cory's in my tank? 
I know they like to be in school but would 2 be alright?
If so, what kind are the hardiest/smallest? Not the pygmys though!
Lastly, along with the leftover tropical fish food that floats to the bottom, would a diet of these algae wafers:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...930&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-eg_2q_3.OhfOeNzVezcVUA
and something like these brine shrimp: http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...250&siteID=je6NUbpObpQ-Vmx1en_SBwrmTud15GKpSg
be okay for it's diet? OR would I need something different? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You can keep 2 corys together. I've done it! just get shrimp pellets! keep the temp over 72! You should get a heater depending on what state you're in and what temp your house is... I have never fed my corys brine shrimp...


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

From what I've read on Cories, they need meat and variety in their diet...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats right, read the sticky on feeding corys above


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all species of corydoras are omnivorous....they need a high quality varied diet...they are scavengers so they will eat almost everything...algae wafers...veggie sticks or flakes..earthworm sticks or flakes and other quality feeds...
whatever species you choose ; research them and find out about temps and such...making general statements about some things isn't so good...most (but not all) cories like temps in the mid to upper 70's.....but some prefer temps below 70...others like temps in the mid to upper 80's....so research the species you are interested in...


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

But can I keep 2 Cories, with 3 mollies and 1 Gourami?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you can. I have 2 albino cories in my 5.5g. 
I feed mine TetraColor granules, TetraMin flakes and algae wafers. Make sure all the foods you get will sink to the bottom.


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait! I've fallen in love with them!

I think I'm going to get a Sterba Cory if i can!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes thats fine, dont add any more fish though. Assuming you have good filtration dont push your capacity.


----------



## AnimalHouse35 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think I'm going to add a 5 Gallon Filter to the tank, just to help out a little!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Well if your going to buy a filter, just buy like an AC 20 or something. There is no such thing as "too much filtration". There is such thing as too much flow from filtration (your filters out flow), but with an extra AC 20 I doubt you will go wrong. AC (AquaClears) are the best HOB filters (actually they are kind of even with the Fluval C Series, same maker though).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that sterbei cories prefer temps in the mid 80's...


----------

